# Newbie Z Train set Suggestions



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Can I even afford a small set up? Is there a way for me to put a set on my mantle 20 inches wide by 56 inches without selling the house to do it. Maybe I'll have to go to N to afford something. Suggestion wanted on starting up prices and where to buy with good prices. Ron


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Best bet for Z is on Ebay. There is tons of Marklin/Micro Trains stuff on there, and if you keep on top of it deals can be had.

Also check your local hobby shop to see if they stock some Z starter sets. That way you will get something that works plus the support from the shop when you need it.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

I bought the Walthers catalog for N and z today so getting siked. Really would like the Z size. So I will keep my eyes open on eBay. Maybe one brand is better than another. Have to check out. Ron


----------



## Nightowl4933 (May 11, 2011)

There is usually quite a selection of Z scale on eBay (or Spur Z in Europe) but prices are quite high for decent stuff.

I'd think about getting a small starter set to play with for a while, to see how you get on with it - or find someone else who has some!

I started this way and have managed to accumulate quite a lot over the last 3 years. The layout has grown like topsy and expenditure is purely on scenery as I've got all the track and rolling stock I need.

I am thinking about building an exhibition layout, though, which is really easy with Z gauge! 

Pete


----------



## Subway Fugitive (Jul 16, 2011)

darticus said:


> Can I even afford a small set up? Is there a way for me to put a set on my mantle 20 inches wide by 56 inches without selling the house to do it. Maybe I'll have to go to N to afford something. Suggestion wanted on starting up prices and where to buy with good prices. Ron


That is about the size space I have to play with. Have you learned anything new during your journey?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Just look at layouts online and ask questions everybody will help. I did move on the N scale after completing my z layout so I could add sound to all trains, DCC. Ron



Subway Fugitive said:


> That is about the size space I have to play with. Have you learned anything new during your journey?
> 
> Thanks, Mike


----------



## SwiCago (Aug 14, 2013)

I know that this thread is a bit older, but as others have suggested. ebay ...and if you want better deals for Marklin, go to ebay.de ...A lot of sellers speak English, accept paypal and are willing to ship to the US if asked nicely. I have gotten most of my SBB z-scale from Germany and the UK.
Another tip is to gather item numbers your are interested in and setup a custom search on ebay.
Ex: marklin (88447, 88453, etc......)
Last tip, check past sold prices on items you want, to gauge how much you should be willing to bid...this will keep you from over bidding and make you smarter to wait for the better deal.


----------

